# Wife was rear ended by a drunk driving a Ford Explorer last night.



## goochman (Mar 20, 2015)

Glad she was able to walk away. With her being rear ended its usually no question who is at fault.

I guess the 2016 Limited doesnt come with a manual? The new Cruze is pretty nice if you havent taken that for a ride.

You should call the other insurance company to initiate the claim - most likely they should put you in a rental car until yours is fixed or declared a loss.


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

I hope your wife is alright and wish her a quick & speedy recovery. I'm sorry to hear about the accident! I'm glad they caught the ass who did this. I hope everything works out for you, NickD. 

Thoughts & prayers,

Brandon


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Nick, appears your wife took a very hard hit, glad your wife walked away, looks like you had taken great care of the car, I assume the 2016 Cruze limited may still be on the lots with a manual. You know this but make sure she gets any all medical care she needs, I bet she is very shaken up. Your family is in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I would say it's totaled, when I had my 14 Eco manual, I hit a deer a couple months before I traded for my diesel, I had a hard hit, took out grill, front bumper, hood, and a few things in front of car, it was like $4600 in damage, no air bag deployment, I drove the car home. Your car sustained a harder hit and wiped the quarter panels outs and your car is a couple years older. It sucks to loose the car, I know you take great care of them. The good is she walked away, hope her injuries are minor, whip lash can be awful for a hit like that and sometimes doesn't appear right away.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

As someone that has been thru quite a few accidents, cars and motorcycles it is easier to replace a car etc. Just be thankful that she is OK and as I looked at when I totaled my 2011 by someone that ran a light they have to buy you a new car! As long as the people come out ok, you replace some sheet metal. The liability is always the person in the rears fault unless it can be proved the person didn't have brake lights or did something unexpected and unavoidable. Should not be a problem with liability.


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

WOW, that was a hard hit. Glad she's ok!

x2 on glad they caught the ass who did this.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Wow, sorry to hear Nick - but glad she walked away. 

Did onstar call an ambulance?

The collision wasn't your fault. If anything your better judgement avoided creating one yourself. 

Start looking for a new ride though. Your Cruze is beyond economical repair.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

goochman said:


> Glad she was able to walk away. With her being rear ended its usually no question who is at fault.
> 
> I guess the 2016 Limited doesnt come with a manual? The new Cruze is pretty nice if you havent taken that for a ride.
> 
> You should call the other insurance company to initiate the claim - most likely they should put you in a rental car until yours is fixed or declared a loss.


yeah usually...i rear ended a car, and the other driver was charged.

do not contact the other insurance company, you pay yours for a raisin


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

assume she was smart enough to start a paper trail medical wise?

get the neck/back checked out.

i was rearened 2x in 3 weeks ~10yrs ago, claim is still open...things can flare up later, i have real doubt mine will flare up at this point, but it costs nothing to decline closing the claim every yr at renewal time and i do know of ppl that it has happened to them a year or two later


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Nick - can you post a picture of the F150?

I'd love to see how that beer can crushed.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Nick,

I'm glad your wife appears OK. Like others have said neck and upper back injuries can remain hidden for a while. The 2016 Cruze LT (2nd gen) has a manual option. Fully loaded it's about the same as the base 2LT from the 1st gen.

You'll need to stay on top of the District Attorney - if this is the first drunk driving charge for the driver of that F-150 his lawyer will be all over the DA to reduce the charges.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

obermd said:


> Nick,
> 
> I'm glad your wife appears OK. Like others have said neck and upper back injuries can remain hidden for a while. The 2016 Cruze LT (2nd gen) has a manual option. Fully loaded it's about the same as the base 2LT from the 1st gen.
> 
> You'll need to stay on top of the District Attorney - if this is the first drunk driving charge for the driver of that F-150 his lawyer will be all over the DA to reduce the charges.


Just on Chevy website, can't put much on the LT with manual, no leather, not many options from what I can tell.


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

Sadly they don't treat the Cruze like the Sonic. You can get a Sonic RS with all the bells and whistles they offer in a manual but you can't do that on a Cruze. I don't understand it.

I'm glad your wife was able to walk away from it. Good luck with the paper work. Accidents are always a royal pain in the butt.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Wife is filing a claim with her employer. contacted my insurance company, they are going to handle everything and deal with the opposing insurance company. Culprit was effectively taken into custody, my insurance company will deal with this, advised me not to have any contact with them.

Thinking about driving to Wausau now, still have some things to get out of my Cruze. Ha, was dead tired last night, but when I got that call from my panicked wife, the adrenaline sure kicked into high gear. 

She is being a bit stubborn about seeing a doctor, but gave her our claim number, all she has to do is to show that. She does not like the unaffordable healthcare act either.


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

Nick- Glad your wife is okay. I hope she recovers quickly and doesn't have much pain. Thankfully those little Cruze's really are built like tanks. It says a lot about a car when you can't find something else worthy to replace it. Hope that drunk driving a** gets punished to the full extent of the law!


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Really important to get a medical evaluation done today. If she waits the other insurance company can try and say any medical related issues were caused after the accident.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Wow, I'm glad your wife is ok! 


Sent with iLove 6.0


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Bummer! Glad to hear your wife is not badly injured so far. Good that your insurance company is taking the fight. Many years ago, I got "frontended" by someone who backed into me. Turned out they were uninsured. It took my insurance company two years to get the claim resolved and get my out of pocket money returned. I've been rearended three times at stop lights since then, but no issues with getting things rectified. Really paranoid about it now. So much so, I check the brake lights every time before I raise the door and back out of the garage.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Nick, Holy $#!*

Very glad your wife walked away seemingly OK! Neck/back injuries can be fickle and may not be evident right away. I agree that she should still get a medical evaluation even if she says she feels alright. Better to be on the safe side.

As for the car, that looks quite totaled. That's a super bummer. Finding a Gen 2 manual transmission is like spotting a unicorn/leprechaun I really hope you're able to get a car with all the same amenities and a manual. Maybe a 2.0L Turbo Verano? This website has a list of vehicles that still offer a clutch so you can shift your own gears.

https://www.thrillist.com/cars/every-car-sold-in-the-united-states-with-a-manual-transmission

Glad the F-150 driver didn't get away, makes it much easier to seek compensation for the damages his idiotic irresponsibility has caused. Good luck with the insurance companies and getting this sorted out, you're in for an annoying couple of months. But again, just glad you're wife is alright.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Just a side note about this drunk f-150 driver. I was recently in Philly with my 21 year old son and girlfriend, we wanted to go to the Art Museum where they filmed Rocky, and my son was like lets get a UBER ride, he did it all with my money and it was so darn fast, someone picked us up in like 2 min, the fare was like $7 each way for 3 people and it works very well. I wish this F-150 driver had done that last evening and none of this would have ever happened. Oh, and running the steps at the Art Museum with my son was pretty cool. I let him win. :grin:


----------



## Mohawkbear (Dec 9, 2013)

This is where a custom order from Chevy comes into play. My buddy did it with his, and got all of the options he wanted that way.


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

I'm so sorry Nick, my prayers to you about wife.

Sent from my HTCD200LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## _MerF_ (Mar 24, 2015)

IndyDiesel said:


> Really important to get a medical evaluation done today. If she waits the other insurance company can try and say any medical related issues were caused after the accident.


Seriously, take this advice. She doesn't have to be in pain yet for there to be damage. Let them check her out, start the paper trail now just in case.


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

sorry to hear this hope everything works out. I hate drunk drivers so many options now to get home.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Wow. Sorry to hear that. Glad to hear the wife is OK, but this is going to be a pain on so many levels. Finding a replacement, insurance, medical, etc... Glad the culprit was caught. 

I think the one bright spot is since it's clear who is at fault, the other insurance company more likely has a legal obligation to "make you whole" (replacement cost) instead of just paying you "current value" of the car. One trick I've heard of is when they come up with a final number, be sure to ask for sales tax to be added. (Since that is a valid cost of replacing the car over and above the replacement car's "value".)


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> Wow. Sorry to hear that. Glad to hear the wife is OK, but this is going to be a pain on so many levels. Finding a replacement, insurance, medical, etc... Glad the culprit was caught.
> 
> I think the one bright spot is since it's clear who is at fault, the other insurance company more likely has a legal obligation to "make you whole" (replacement cost) instead of just paying you "current value" of the car. One trick I've heard of is when they come up with a final number, be sure to ask for sales tax to be added. (Since that is a valid cost of replacing the car over and above the replacement car's "value".)


I have been in minor accidents, nothing quite this bad, never with someone drinking, I think the standard starts at current retail value of car plus sales tax, all medical bills are paid in full, pain and suffering can be 2 to 3 times of the medical bills. That was the last I recall, probably missing something. The car piece should come promptly and the medical bills and pain and suffering can be delayed for quite some time.


----------



## Greggul8r (Apr 20, 2016)

That looks like a hard hit. i am glad to hear she walked away defiantly get her checked and rechecked the car is replaceable her health and well being is not. i am glad to hear they caught the drunk i hope he gets the book thrown at him i have no sympathy for drunk driving it is part of the reason i drive for Uber, to keep the drunks off the roads.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

She reported this to her employer, saw a doctor, and got everything documented, mostly her lip, gave her oral pain killers, she prefers to use a five buck tube of Orajel for her sore lips. Contacted her superiors, gave her a bunch of forms to fill out.

Our insurance company wants to talk directly to her about the accident, I gave them her cell phone number, she did get a call, but didn't leave a message. With only 3 hours sleep, couldn't sleep, dug out my Supra and drove over to see my poor Cruze, tears started to come out of my eyes, remember how long it took to find and learn it.

Was told I didn't pay for car rental, so would have to pay out of pocket for one, but they will bill the other insurance company for it. Was suppose to get a copy of the police report, not done yet, if this guy doesn't have any insurance would be stuck with the bill for car rental.

Was also suppose to hear from the adjuster, yesterday to determined if it was totaled or not, never did. Spent some time with my Cruze, found more of our personal items in it. Sitting next to the vehicle that hit her, was about a ten year old Ford Explorer. Photo is in my camera, will post it later, but it also took quite a beating.

Having negative thoughts, people get nasty, her the things you love, and try to get out of it. If this guy was drunk and if he does have insurance, with a new state law, their crooked attorneys can't say my wife is 30% responsible for being there. They do have a point, if she wasn't there, this so-called accident would never have happened. Required around six times in court to fight these crooked basterds.

Also cautious on medical expenses, even though we are paying a fortune for both accident medical insurance and health insurance, when you file a claim, these insurance companies want all that money back and they get it off the top. Did have an attorney, we wanted his 30% off the top, wait a minute, with all those medical expenses taken off, that that top isn't very high again. He backed down, but everything is a fight. 

Did stop at a large Chevy dealer, noted for rotten service, didn't see anything I liked. Was the same thing with our Cruze, had to order one. But not making anything we like anymore.

Did look at Kia's, Chrysler, Fords, Subaru's, Lexus, Honda's, Hyhundai's, forget about VW's and BMC's, some pretty steep sticker prices, Hyundai's. they are all the same, BMC's and ECM's with made in China relays.

Ha, the only fun I had yesterday was driving my Supra, stills likes like a brand new car, and guys said wow. But won't last very long as a daily driver in these throwaway days we have today.

Getting to realize, yet another battle, looked a some used Cruze's, book value is what they go by, people do not take very good care of their vehicles.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Nick, wow that is a lot of emotions to go thru all in such a short period of time. Sounds like everything is in motion, wife sought medical care, figuring out the specifics of insurance stuff, by early next week you should have things in pretty good order. I did a search on autotrader, there are a few lower mile lt2 cruzes out there with a manual, not sure if close to you. I always seem to have a bond with my car too, sounds like you do as well. glad your wife doesn't appear to have serious injuries.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

NickD said:


> She reported this to her employer, saw a doctor, and got everything documented, mostly her lip, gave her oral pain killers, she prefers to use a five buck tube of Orajel for her sore lips. Contacted her superiors, gave her a bunch of forms to fill out.
> 
> Our insurance company wants to talk directly to her about the accident, I gave them her cell phone number, she did get a call, but didn't leave a message. With only 3 hours sleep, couldn't sleep, dug out my Supra and drove over to see my poor Cruze, tears started to come out of my eyes, remember how long it took to find and learn it.
> 
> ...


Try to find some entertainment value in your search for a new car. Consider it your New York Times Sunday crossword puzzle. 

You're a very smart guy. Certainly you are up to this challenge. But you'll have to emotionally let go of the car. Be comforted in knowing that it gave its life so that your wife could walk away. That means that you made the right choice then. You need to go through that process and make the right choice now. 

Stay strong brother Nick.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Here is a couple of photos of that Ford Explorer, appears this guy got drunk more than once.

View attachment 196489
View attachment 196497


What's wrong with occasionally getting emotional? Was told it separates us from machines.

Was tailgated yesterday by a large SUV in my Supra, was doing 5 mph above the speed limit, switched on hazards, that didn't work, so tapped on the gas pedal and left that ahole in the dust. Roads are loaded with aholes and potholes.

Wife always said she wanted an SUV test drove a Jeep Chekokee with AWD, was nice and with an AT. Actually had a tube for an AT dipstick, but just a plastic cap that said "Dealer Only" Can get a dipstick off the net for five bucks. But she wants a small passenger car. Gee, getting difficult to find one with a spare tire, and sill plates on practically all cars are optional now. What's next? Maybe time to look at classic cars when they weren't designed for idiots.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Nick, Just read through all this and just want to say I wish all the best for you and your wife as you go through this. I am glad she was able to walk away. Cruzes are known to be safe and it looks like it did its job of protecting your wife.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

goochman said:


> Glad she was able to walk away. With her being rear ended its usually no question who is at fault.
> 
> I guess the 2016 Limited doesnt come with a manual? The new Cruze is pretty nice if you havent taken that for a ride.
> 
> You should call the other insurance company to initiate the claim - most likely they should put you in a rental car until yours is fixed or declared a loss.


15/16 limited has manual 2LT. You would have to pull an autoguide and get it from Canada no warranty.



Mohawkbear said:


> This is where a custom order from Chevy comes into play. My buddy did it with his, and got all of the options he wanted that way.


 Would love to but they would price it to the point of a Premier sans 1 or 2 options. Me thinks they are trying to genocide the manual all together.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Your cruze is a 2012 if I remember correctly, so I suspect its totaled with that much damage. Now GM may not make a 2LT manual transmission anymore, but why not just buy a 1LT all new 2016+ cruze with a manual? The only real big difference would be cloth over leather interior.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Thought this would be cleared up last Friday, was a zero, as was yesterday and expecting the same thing today.

Can't even get the police report, don't know the name of the culprit and even if he has insurance or not, if not, will be dealing with my own insurance company. Don't have rental car coverage, wasn't even told it was available, but was told they would charge this to the culprit. Don't even know if they are going to determine to have our Cruze repaired. Contacted the sheriffs department, now they need an attorney to look over the police report first, may take another week. 

Next question is what our Cruze is worth, told my wife one of my kids car was considered totaled because the repair cost is far more than what the car was worth. They tend to go by the lowest possible book value and even find the cheapest almost same vehicle on craiglist or ebay. Then they say we are 30% guilty for being there. Faced two attorneys and two so called expert witnesses in court, that was a battle. But we won, time wise, was without a vehicle for two months!

And if this guy has some poor insurance policy or dead broke, court will have sympathy on him, and we would be stuck with rental car payments, 40 bucks per day. 

Wife doesn't understand our system, said in her home country, they can buy insurance for what they say their vehicle is worth, and that is what you get. I replied instantly without thinking, you mean I could buy a car for 200 bucks, insure it for $50,000, drive it into a tree and collect $50,000.00?

Ha, one thing I will not do is to hire an attorney, by doing so, can really get screwed. 

Not sure if I am even interested in another Cruze, GM has got to do something with their dealerships. One son with a photograph memory reminded me of all the problems I had with not one, but three Chevy dealerships in even getting warranty work. Did find a fourth, but wasn't easy, don't know until you try.

Really don't like to be told by the first three, trade it in for a new one. 

If that Verano had an MT, I sure couldn't find it, and forget about that LT. With my youngest daughter home, looked over her 13,000 buck Kia Soul, wife doesn't like that square box, but at least when you open the door, step on rubber, not sheet metal.

Ha, looking at some vehicles, can practically double the price for convenience options, same body, same drivetrain. Several dealers told me people like this, could only respond, not very convenient when you have problems. 200 bucks for a map update! A little extra bass! DVD player for a couple of thousand, same size screen for 30 bucks at Walmart. A sunroof that leaks! So it goes on, can't even roll up your windows with a dead battery or get into the darn thing.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

How many miles did you have your Cruze Nick? I would be frustrated too if it takes so long to get a police report, I wouldn't want an attorney either. I live near Indianapolis, I have never heard this argument that your wife could be 30% responsible, not like she was having a picnic in an intersection. I totally understand wanting a manual transmission but in today's world it does limit your choices especially when you may need to replace a car in short timeframe. I assuming Honda here in the states sells more manual transmissions in a civic or accord than a Cruze does.

When I hit a deer last November my car was driveable and I had 4600 in damage, never had a police report, just turned into my insurance, State Farm did a great job, never showed up on car fax when I traded it, they told me if the repair cost exceeded 75% they total the car. if your car is totaled it would appear, maybe they give you the car and get it repaired? Looks like a very nice car prior to accident. When I look up values on your car looks like $12000 or less plus sales tax but not sure of your miles. Maybe your car won't be totaled, if it doesn't and your wife isn't at any fault and your car has a rebuilt title, do you get any $$$ for your car having a rebuilt title?

Hopefully you begin to get answers to your questions very soon. Hang in there.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I looked and the only verano with a manual transmission appears to be there premium model with turbo, looked on auto trader and did a search, new they are over 30 grand. There is a 13 verano in Madison wi with 38k miles with a manual transmission just FYI. Appears to be a pretty rare option and car.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Nick:

1) By any reasonable measure your car is beyond economical repair. 

2) By any reasonable measure it was neither your fault or that of your wife. 

3) You cannot run your classic Toyota indefinitely. 

4) You need to find a suitable replacement. This will take you considerable time, energy and intellectual effort. What you need will not be found on the lot at your most favoured dealership in the tri-state area. 

5) You need to work through your emotional loss of this Cruze. I get that. And any true car guy would be able to understand that too. But starting Monday you must initiate a proper continent-wide search for a suitable replacement. 

6) At your age many of your contemporaries are no longer driving. Heck I'm no longer driving. So this car purchase may be your last one. Your automotive legacy, if you will. It is vital that you get it right. 

7) Once found, and I'm guessing it will take two to six weeks to find it, the money stuff should have resolved itself. So don't waste anymore time and get to it on Monday.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

If you are looking for a 2016 with a 6M, I had the dealer contact me when they got a 6M LT in:
https://tomgill.crmsuite.com/brochure/575c45cd9cb153.83429171

It is a 1LT that I mentioned the dealer I was interested in. They had a bunch of LS 6Ms at this dealer but I was looking for something comparable to my 6M Eco at least with Cruise Control.


Downside this is in Northern Kentucky and if I remember correctly, you are in Wisconsin.Possibly you can get it shipped.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Tomko said:


> Nick:
> 
> 1) By any reasonable measure your car is beyond economical repair.
> 
> ...


Tomko, I agree with almost everything you pointed out except point #1, it may be possible the car isn't totaled, if it isn't, then the rest of the points don't apply other than it wasn't nick or wife's fault. Until an adjuster inspects the car for damage and makes a determination of whether it is totaled nick won't know exactly what to do. From pics it could be totaled, maybe not. The dude prolly has insurance and is on the hook for all damages. It sucks when you have a car you like and can't easily replace it with something you like without a hassle. The best part of the story is Nicks wife walked away, all sheet metal and cars are replaceable even if it isn't fun to do so. I love my car too, but if I and or my loved ones walk away from an accident it is a very good day.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

For me, she is one in a billion.

Ha, already checked the internet and got this result.


[h=1]"0 Results For “Unibody”[/h]Really, that is the only part I need to repair my Cruze myself plus some door, hood, and trunk panels. 

Least we should get something for it, wondering if I can trade it in, only way I can get around without pay full sales tax on the sticker price of a new vehicle. Ever since unibodies came out, after about 7-9 years, had to take a loss because the road salt would eat them up. Do a net search on this, costing the public, billions.

Wife doesn't like the idea that we may have to lay out another 10-15K bucks for a new vehicle. Did spend some time on the net looking for used up stuff. We sure can't include this as a loss on our income tax, so will be paying FICA, federal, and state taxes on top of this. Could if we had a business. 

Repair parts on everything has become completely outrageous, especially over the last 20-25 years. For one key reason, IRS treats them as profit. A business doesn't know if they are even going to sell these parts, one key reason why they are. And if they sit on the shelve become very expensive when you have to add what you paid on taxes for them. Another reason why parts are tossed in the trashcan.

The more you know how our country operates, the more disgusted you become, also have an EPA that wants this old stuff off the road. And even dictate what kind of materials we can use with the major goal to make recycling that much easier. Can kick a bumper on these things and will shatter like glass just for one example. Same crap as the door panels. 

If this guy has a family to support, you can bet sympathy will be shown toward him.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

IndyDiesel said:


> Tomko, I agree with almost everything you pointed out except point #1, it may be possible the car isn't totaled, if it isn't, then the rest of the points don't apply other than it wasn't nick or wife's fault. Until an adjuster inspects the car for damage and makes a determination of whether it is totaled nick won't know exactly what to do. From pics it could be totaled, maybe not. The dude prolly has insurance and is on the hook for all damages. It sucks when you have a car you like and can't easily replace it with something you like without a hassle. The best part of the story is Nicks wife walked away, all sheet metal and cars are replaceable even if it isn't fun to do so. I love my car too, but if I and or my loved ones walk away from an accident it is a very good day.


Normally I would agree. But the thing working against Nick on this one is that it is a 2012 model year with a manual shift. That's practically five model years old. 

Had his car been a 2015 or '16; or even a 2014 with automatic, then I don't think it would be written off. 

But a 2012 manual shift has very little residual value and therefore will not be repaired unless done so by Nick himself.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Speaking from experience, when a car is damaged that bad, it will never be the same again. They're put together a certain way from the factory and when they're destroyed like that one is, it can never be completely and perfectly fixed by a body shop. I promise you, it's not worth it to fix with that amount of damage. Nick, you just need to find yourself another car.  

Going used might be a good option, but you'll want to be sure you get a full service history. Even then you can never be sure the vehicle wasn't mistreated. I'd recommend looking for old, new stock, maybe you can have a dealer locate a 2015 manual model. I got 4K cash back incentives on my '14 manual 1LT when I bought it last year because it was over a year old. Though I noticed dealers didn't order nearly as many manual transmission '15 models in my area. I really hope you're able to find something that you like just as much as your Cruze.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

chevrasaki said:


> I really hope you're able to find something that you like just as much as your Cruze.


his posts show he didnt like it at all


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

> Speaking from experience, when a car is damaged that bad, it will never be the same again. They're put together a certain way from the factory and when they're destroyed like that one is, it can never be completely and perfectly fixed by a body shop. I promise you, it's not worth it to fix with that amount of damage. Nick, you just need to find yourself another car.


Honestly, I am wondering if my little "rock incident" did something how twist the sub frame is. The variation I am referring to is so minimal that it is almost not mentioning however I do notice a little pull to the right at times? Makes me wonder if I am not paying attention to my driving at times. Maybe this would be reason enough for me to look at a different car. After all I mentioned my wife got the 2013 Accord and my son got her car but what I am referring to is nothing like the damage your car sustained.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

boraz said:


> his posts show he didnt like it at all


Must have misinterpreted...



NickD said:


> .....Feel our baby is totaled, besides the rear, ripples of the collision are going clear to the front end of the car. Airbags did not go off, no glass is broken.....
> 
> 
> .....Thoughts are just to get another new car, love this 2012 2LT with all of our options on it and with a manual transmission, but Chevy doesn't make this car anymore, be darned if I we are going to get an automatic transmission.....


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Patman said:


> Honestly, I am wondering if my little "rock incident" did something how twist the sub frame is. The variation I am referring to is so minimal that it is almost not mentioning however I do notice a little pull to the right at times? Makes me wonder if I am not paying attention to my driving at times. Maybe this would be reason enough for me to look at a different car. After all I mentioned my wife got the 2013 Accord and my son got her car but what I am referring to is nothing like the damage your car sustained.


Might be worth a second look, or maybe this is a good excuse to move up to a Gen II


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

chevrasaki said:


> Must have misinterpreted...


nope

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/search.php?searchid=30210969


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

boraz said:


> nope
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/search.php?searchid=30210969



This link seems to be invalid for me. But either way, you can see how I might have gotten the wrong impression. I'm not trying to argue, only trying to help him find a replacement.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Patman said:


> Honestly, I am wondering if my little "rock incident" did something how twist the sub frame is. The variation I am referring to is so minimal that it is almost not mentioning however I do notice a little pull to the right at times? Makes me wonder if I am not paying attention to my driving at times.


Have the alignment checked. On some cars, there is a rear alignment. I'd do that first.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

ChevyGuy said:


> Have the alignment checked. On some cars, there is a rear alignment. I'd do that first.


Yeah, by replacing parts, torque rod could be bent, well was called a torque rod on RWD vehicles, does the same thing on the Cruze, but without any torque when taking off. But come to think of it, sure torqued when braking, maybe half a torque rod. 

Has two rubber bushings on it one to the frame other to the rear axle, was very religious on keeping those rubber bushings wet with silicone spray, a lot of good this is doing for us now.

See I have a half a dozen oil filters left over and a collection of oil drain plugs, shop manual and other stuff.

Certainly the main topic of conversation around here, she was switching from a north interstate to an east bound one. Doing road construction with the entranced lined with those orange cones. Some idiot hit those, good thing our Cruze has 30% brighter head lamps and fogs.

She saw those far enough ahead and started to down shift, hitting those cones would also have been a disaster. She was in second gear when hit, odds are the transmission, differential has been wrecked. So was not a situation of slamming on the brakes. Speed limit is 55 mph, gather the guy behind her wasn't paying attention, and we know the back of the Cruze lights up like a Christmas tree.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Looks like another day we will be spending in the twilight zone. Have to recall previous experiences like this, longest was three years. Easier ones can take three months. 

Ha, I thought with that three year one, would be settled in five minutes if I got attorneys involved. Just the opposite, they don't make any money in five minutes, so really drag it out.

An old attorney joke that isn't much of a joke, one attorney in a town would starve to death, two would get super rich.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

WOW! ... Looks like that guy was moving right along with the damage to the trunk! It's good to hear that your wife was able to walk away only being shaken up ... hopefully no injuries pop up in the near future. My step-son and his wife just purchased a Gen 2 Cruze LT with a few options, but not many. It can be had with a manual transmission, and I'm not a fan of automatics, but his Gen 2 drove pretty nicely with the auto as far as that goes. I too prefer to row my own gears as it makes me feel more responsible while I'm driving and keeps me more focused on things than when the car does more of the work for me. Best of luck to you and your wife in getting another Cruze that you'll be happy with.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Wife wants "her" Cruze back exactly the way it was, trying to explain depreciation and the problems we will have in getting fair value for it. After a cool down, was construction cones on the entrance, some were knocked down was the reason why she slowed down.

Said she was in 2nd gear when hit, suspect major problems in the drivetrain. Son has hit by a drunk when stopped at his university with many students on the crosswalk. The guy had no insurance, while he was praised for being there and not enough money to carry collision, we got stuck with the bill. But the law sure made out with heavy fines.

We are at the point right now without knowing whether we will be fighting with this guys insurance company or ours. But perfectly willing to take on this battle myself without the help of attorneys, this is when you really get cleaned out.

She doesn't comprehend why we have to take out money from our savings to buy a new vehicle, but trying to explain to her we already got 4 years and nine months use out of our Cruze. Ha, did look at used stuff, all crap, and extremely expensive to buy replacement parts. Every way we turn can get screwed.

Trying to learn if we can trade in our wreck with the insurance money so we don't have to pay full sticker sales tax on a new vehicle, looking at another 1,400 bucks.

Insurance companies go by book value, but were you ever offered book trade in value for a vehicle even in perfect condition? And there no hassle retail prices are a hail of a lot higher than book retail value.

Insurance companies tie up the best attorneys they can find, with the rest of us, we only get second best, and that is not very good. As long as the total amount is under $10,000.00 can handle this myself in small claims court, won five out of five times. Attorneys and even their so-called expert witnesses are idiots when it comes to automotive. But also takes a lot of work.

Wife was a bit hard headed to see a doctor, but did, back of her neck and legs are showing black and blue that weren't there the morning after.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

NickD said:


> Wife wants "her" Cruze back exactly the way it was, trying to explain depreciation and the problems we will have in getting fair value for it. After a cool down, was construction cones on the entrance, some were knocked down was the reason why she slowed down.
> 
> Said she was in 2nd gear when hit, suspect major problems in the drivetrain. Son has hit by a drunk when stopped at his university with many students on the crosswalk. The guy had no insurance, while he was praised for being there and not enough money to carry collision, we got stuck with the bill. But the law sure made out with heavy fines.
> 
> ...


When you settle with his insurance or yours, they should give you a fair value for your car plus sales tax so no trade in is necessary. I.e. If the give you $12500 for your car, then you get $12,500 plus your Wisconsin sales tax whatever it is. I have gotten settlements before that is exactly how it works. So then if you purchase another car you are really just paying sales tax on the difference. Sorry to hear about your wife's injuries. Hope you get some clarity for your benefit about the police report and more information so you can begin to move forward. You will get sales tax whether he has insurance or your insurance pays. First thing you need is the police report, I don't get why it takes so long to provide that.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

IndyDiesel said:


> When you settle with his insurance or yours, they should give you a fair value for your car plus sales tax so no trade in is necessary. I.e. If the give you $12500 for your car, then you get $12,500 plus your Wisconsin sales tax whatever it is. I have gotten settlements before that is exactly how it works. So then if you purchase another car you are really just paying sales tax on the difference. Sorry to hear about your wife's injuries. Hope you get some clarity for your benefit about the police report and more information so you can begin to move forward. You will get sales tax whether he has insurance or your insurance pays. First thing you need is the police report, I don't get why it takes so long to provide that.


Thank you, but all already know all this stuff, what's funny, wife is getting letters and calls from ambulance chasers, you don't want to know how I respond to these guys.


----------



## Christopher_2 (Jul 31, 2012)

Good idea wished I had thought about that when I got my 2015 Cruze. About a month later I thought I should have looked at a Verano.



chevrasaki said:


> Nick, Holy $#!*
> 
> Very glad your wife walked away seemingly OK! Neck/back injuries can be fickle and may not be evident right away. I agree that she should still get a medical evaluation even if she says she feels alright. Better to be on the safe side.
> 
> ...


----------



## Christopher_2 (Jul 31, 2012)

Might look for a short term on year lease vehicle or GM program car. That is what I bought, there were several available at the time.


----------



## Christopher_2 (Jul 31, 2012)

Try a site like this one.


[url]https://www.cargurus.com/Cars/l-Used-2016-Chevrolet-Cruze-c25214
[/URL]


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Sorry to hear about this Nick, glad your wife is physically OK, how is she emotionally? Why is there so much trouble with insurance companies? Where I live if you are not at fault and you can identify the other driver, the insurance company does everything for you. I was hit 300km from home by a taxi doing a U turn. The car was still drivable and I rang the insurance company. This was at 8am and by lunch time they had approved the repairs and I was booked into a repairer the day I got back. As for a drink driver, here his insurance is void and my insurance company would still pay me and they would pursue the driver personally to recover the cost.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Christopher_2 said:


> Might look for a short term on year lease vehicle or GM program car. That is what I bought, there were several available at the time.


Depending on how many miles you rack up, it might not be a bad idea. At least crunch the numbers.


----------



## Christopher_2 (Jul 31, 2012)

I was talking about buying on in case there was any confusion, my car was actually driven for three months after it was made. Sat for a few months after auction at the dealer then I bought it. It was manufactured in July 2015 and I bought it in January 2016 didn't have to pay title fees for a new car, delivery for a new car and all the other related stuff. It is a 2LT with all I wanted, I live in MN and really wanted the heated seats, heck the heated seats feel good after a long day at work.



ChevyGuy said:


> Depending on how many miles you rack up, it might not be a bad idea. At least crunch the numbers.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Still guilty of getting emotional, should know better. Talked to my agent yesterday, going to attempt to accelerate the process. We discussed book prices as being unrealistic, never see a vehicle on the car lot that cheap, adding all accessories the books do not include, and the sales tax, plus any related expenses in chasing around. 

Really didn't have to contact my insurance company at all, we discussed this, if this guy doesn't have insurance, they would be liable, also stated my wife's employer is liable, so lets please all work together on this issue. He agreed, just want a fair settlement. 

Did get one not so pleasing call from one of their agents, he is going to report this to her supervisor.

Another issue are these attorneys contacting my wife, nothing in the newspapers, accident report is not finalized yet. But yet in their letters to her, know more about it than we do. Must be some insider information.

Seem to have a dislike for people that take advantage when victims run into problems, sure have a bunch of these in this country. 

Also discussed the adjuster, how is he going to determine the damage done to our vehicle just by looking at it? Wife was in gear when hit, for all we know the drivetrain is a wreck. Just give me a call and will meet with him.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

spacedout said:


> Your cruze is a 2012 if I remember correctly, so I suspect its totaled with that much damage. Now GM may not make a 2LT manual transmission anymore, but why not just buy a 1LT all new 2016+ cruze with a manual? The only real big difference would be cloth over leather interior.


Only cool features you get with a manual is a manual trans, and RS package guaranteeing you fogs. 

You lose Z link
Start stop
Heated front and back seats
Nav
Sun and sound
Safety
Covience 
portable media connectivity
cup holders are back in the way and elevated making straws from cups touch your wrist.

and some more stuff that makes the car a glorified LS with a RS appearance


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Merc6 said:


> Only cool features you get with a manual is a manual trans, and RS package guaranteeing you fogs.
> 
> You lose Z link
> Start stop
> ...


Not only the Cruze, but been looking at a lot of other vehicles the last few days, can only get a manual in the very bottom of their vehicle lines. Is this done by some super dictator? Ha, and eliminating the all important cruise control is another item in the bottom of the barrel type vehicles.

Yet another thing they are all doing is getting rid of the AT dipstick, just as important to check as your engine oil, who are these aholes. Take it to your idiot dealer to have them check it, dimwits check it when hot and you loose fluid.

Thinking about making my own dipstick easy to remove to that bottom drain plug, putting a mark on when full when cold. 100K PT warranty is okay, let them worry about it after a battle, but ours is just about to expire with only 45K miles on it.

Ha, also downloaded several owners manual, for most of them, would be half as long if they removed, "take it to your dealer" for any kind of problem.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Isn't the manual only available on the high-end Verano?

Plus Nick - what about a stripper Cadillac ATS with a stick? There's likely to be new old stock 2013, 2014, 2015 orphans all over the country with bucket loads of cash on their hoods.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Sure couldn't find anything on the Verano website, ha, no sense going to my dealer, they don't even know where the gas cap is.

Getting interesting, wife just received a call from that guys insurance company, good thing she handed the phone over to me, know enough not to volunteer any information. But just replied, completely in the dark and have no idea what is going on. But did reply, happy to hear the fellow that hit her does have insurance.

What she wanted to know is if my wife felt two impacts, apparently the damage I saw to that rear of that explorer was caused by a third vehicle hitting him. How is she to know this, was already dazed by the first one. 

I hope this is not getting complicated. Really the only damaged I spotted on the rear of that Explorer was that plastic bumper was cracked. My two year old grandson can do that with his tricycle the way they are making crap today.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

Sorry to hear, but glad your wife is ok.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Glad to her Explorer driver has insurance, that should help. Tomko asked about the Verano, from my research the manual transmission is only offered in their high end 2.0 Turbo model, it is not a very popular set up, doesn't get good reviews from the ones I read and is pricey, like 30k and up new. I think gently used would be the way to go with the Verano, plus I read an article recently Buick isn't going to continue to make the Verano, going to replace with something else as I recall, not 100% sure on that.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Tomko idea of Cadillac ATS with a manual tranny is a good one, some great used ones available for decent prices and very good warranty. Never driven one but I would have that on my short list and I think one could get a good deal there. Popular setup is the 2.0 Turbo with manual, probably be blast to drive.


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

IndyDiesel said:


> Tomko idea of Cadillac ATS with a manual tranny is a good one, some great used ones available for decent prices and very good warranty. Never driven one but I would have that on my short list and I think one could get a good deal there. Popular setup is the 2.0 Turbo with manual, probably be blast to drive.


I've driven ATS's at work with the 2.0 6 Speed and they are a blast. Pretty pricey though unless you buy one used. Surprisingly they go decent in the snow too even with RWD and stock tires.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

jmlo96 said:


> I've driven ATS's at work with the 2.0 6 Speed and they are a blast. Pretty pricey though unless you buy one used. Surprisingly they go decent in the snow too even with RWD and stock tires.


Nice used one with almost no miles is the same price as a gen 2 new Cruze. I don't personally want another manual transmission but if I did I would give ATS serious look


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Based on the price of my Cruze with extra OE options, came up with $24427.00 is what I have in this car, that GM card money was mine, so not deducting that. But this was over four years ago, to get the closest to what we had, pricetag is $26,900.00.

They say it doesn't hurt to ask, intend on doing this, but we were planning in keep this car for 12 years, and with the mileage we have on, about 25%, would settle for $18,300.00, but maybe I should increase this due to inflation, can also get nasty on injuries, still doesn't hurt to try.

So far three auto insurance companies are involved, mine, the guy that hit her, and the guy that hit him, plus my wife's employer said they will take care of her medical and make up the difference in any additional vehicle losses.

Already had to go to court, sure don't want to hire an attorney, charge 30% plus expenses, watch out for those expensives with the BS about being 30% guilty for being there and trying to replace the vehicle with the cheapest thing they can find on ebay or craiglist. Won every time. Not trying to get rich on this, just trying to break even. And be in the same financial state we were in before this disaster. 

We could rent a car while waiting, being nice, using my Supra instead, seems to be running better the more I drive it, ha, that car sure gets the attention. Cruze never got that.

Wife is going to have to get use to driving an automatic, either this or give up her leather and electrically heated seats. Sure wanted an automatic with my Supra, way too much HP for a clutch. Ha when I first started driving it after storage, where is the clutch? Wife is watching me move the lever back when coming to a stop, sure saves on the brakes, same with the motorhome. But neither will downshift unless the electronics or the governor say its okay as not to over rev the engine. Ha, something you can do with a manual, drive at 100 mph, put it in first, and release the clutch.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Not sure what kind of car you're wanting...but I have been able to find some manual turbo veranos....quite cheap with low miles to boot!


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Nick, it doesn't hurt to ask. Just have some documents and logic behind your request. Hope your wife is doing better. Hope you get some clarity for a car settlement soon so you can begin to move forward.


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

IndyDiesel said:


> Nick, it doesn't hurt to ask. Just have some documents and logic behind your request. Hope your wife is doing better. Hope you get some clarity for a car settlement soon so you can begin to move forward.


I also hope your wife is doing better, along with hope of a timely resolution!


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

NickD said:


> Based on the price of my Cruze with extra OE options, came up with $24427.00 is what I have in this car, that GM card money was mine, so not deducting that. But this was over four years ago, to get the closest to what we had, pricetag is $26,900.00.
> 
> They say it doesn't hurt to ask, intend on doing this, but we were planning in keep this car for 12 years, and with the mileage we have on, about 25%, would settle for $18,300.00, but maybe I should increase this due to inflation, can also get nasty on injuries, still doesn't hurt to try.
> 
> ...


Nick, if you decide to go 100 mph and put it in first gear and release the clutch, would you be so kind to have someone else in the car video it? Would prefer no radio on so I can hear and see what happens. :eusa_clap:


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

NickD said:


> She doesn't comprehend why we have to take out money from our savings to buy a new vehicle, but trying to explain to her we already got 4 years and nine months use out of our Cruze. Ha, did look at used stuff, all crap, and extremely expensive to buy replacement parts. Every way we turn can get screwed.


you had the option of buying better insurance...yeah its costs more, but this is why you have insurance, cuz of others on the road.

when my miata was totalled, i provided all receipts of new items on the car in last 18 mos, and printed out for sale ads of comparable cars within 500 miles.

i got more $ than i would had i tried to sell it, but yeah id rather have the car back.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

IndyDiesel said:


> Nick, if you decide to go 100 mph and put it in first gear and release the clutch, would you be so kind to have someone else in the car video it? Would prefer no radio on so I can hear and see what happens. :eusa_clap:


Money shift!


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, just saying you can do this 100 mph thing with an MT, an automatic won't let you do this, but not saying that I recommend you try it.

Wife drove an MT since she was 16, but also reminded her, she could not pass her US driver's test with an MT, had to get her an automatic, kept on loosing points each time she shifted, want both hands on the steering wheel, and sure can't argue with the DMV. Been a topic of conversation with us, with that P,R, N, D stuff, did learn that for her test, that was a long time ago. She will get use to it.

Those other vehicles leave out the poor fuel economy we would get, that's kind of important to me. Read the reason for getting rid of the dipstick is that under warranty, a user or even a quick change place can pour in the wrong stuff. So why didn't they mention dealers? Sure can find a bunch of idiots there as well. And what about pouring the wrong engine oil in your vehicle? Sure don't mention this, ha, already met people that poured windshield washer fluid in that oil filled hole.

Whatever reason they give is stupid, but I guess stupid people writing for stupid people does make a bit of sense. Perhaps, ignorant is a more politically correct word to use. 

AT's do have some advantages, a heck of a lot easier to back up with these things.

Well, this is between my wife and I with a lot of considerations, we manage to work this out. Just being a tad hard headed, won't sign that release until I feel its fair.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

NickD said:


> Not trying to get rich on this, just trying to break even. And be in the same financial state we were in before this disaster.


Please Nick, in a week when we've had unmitigated loss of life in Orlando, have some perspective. 

A man of your wisdom and life experience knows that this is unplanned, unfortunate and unexpected. 

But it is most certainly not a disaster.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Orlando is a major disaster with more like this expected to come. Even this is a week old, just stay away from crowded places and this is all the major news sources are talking about. Ha, even my kids are having a war on facebook about gun control, elected to stay out of this.

For us, things are looking good, culprit was arrested for drunken driving, my own insurance company will pay for 75% of the damages based on current retail prices, talked to the adjuster, up to them to go against the other two that they are going to do and fortunately both are insured. Even the 3rd one has a record of driving under the influence.

Ha, teased my adjuster about buying one of these.










But he quickly replied, would probably be hit by another one just like it. Wife is also in favor of getting one of these, but would have to get a good steel I-beam to weld it behind it.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Well at least it's a diesel. Beaver in a big rig. Wow that's pretty hot. 10-4 Good Buddy.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

First - hope all is well with your wife. Two years ago I struggled to get an MT car - after I decided to trade the 2011 ECO MT I owned. The BMW dealer (in NY) found me a car in MD-told me if he ordered an MT car for inventory that would be grounds for his dismissal.


> Yet another thing they are all doing is getting rid of the AT dipstick, just as important to check as your engine oil, who are these aholes. Take it to your idiot dealer to have them check it, dimwits check it when hot and you loose fluid.


 By the way you would really hate my car - no physical motor oil dipstick - does have an electronic one though.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

anthonysmith93 said:


> Not sure what kind of car you're wanting...but I have been able to find some manual turbo veranos....quite cheap with low miles to boot!


The problem is - they look like a Verano. Ick.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

NickD said:


> Ha, teased my adjuster about buying one of these.


Why not? Be like this couple: Lovin Truckin :grin:


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Knew guys that lived in these things, wonder if my wife would go for this, zero property taxes. For years standard fuel economy was 6 mpg, upped to 8,5 mpg with a full load, bobtailing can get you up to 17 mpg. Generally good for around six million miles before an overhaul is required. Just a tad better than we are getting from our consumer grade vehicles. 

Is there any harm in dreaming?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

NickD said:


> Knew guys that lived in these things, wonder if my wife would go for this, zero property taxes.


If you have the desire to see the country and can stand being around each other 24/7, it could work out for you.

If my current job falls apart on me, I'll give it serous consideration. I've been in one spot way too long.


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

blk88verde said:


> told me if he ordered an MT car for inventory that would be grounds for his dismissal.


This right here pretty much explains our car culture. Pretty sad if you ask me. I've been driving the Cruze for 2 years now, and its second nature to drive a stick. And I live in Pittsburgh where its all hills. People are just too lazy anymore, lol.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

A question of control, either we or an 89 cent mircrocontroller is making the decisions. 

I am okay with an AT, fuel economy is just as good as a manual in todays vehicles. But really disturbed about getting rid of the dipstick, want your dealer to check your fluid, and most of them can't even do this right. If they check it hot, losing fluid, and don't have the time to let it cool. If they even check it at all.

Always check my transmission fluid levels, equally if not just as important as checking oil and coolant levels.

Concerns about people using the wrong type of transmission fluid or pouring windshield wiper fluid in that tiny tube are incredibly stupid. 

What's to spot them from pouring gasoline into that oil hole or windshield wiper fluid into the master brake cylinder or coolant reservoir? Their logic doesn't make any sense. 

They force us to put that gear into park before you can remove the key where a little tiny tab attached to a weak aluminum transmission housing is engaged into a very small gear. If somebody bumps into your vehicle, can completely wreck your transmission. Older vehicles let me use neutral and that is what the parking brake is for. But with the new stuff, indubitably use the parking brake to relieve the stress.

Vehicles are designed by idiots for idiots.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

NickD said:


> A question of control, either we or an 89 cent mircrocontroller is making the decisions.
> 
> I am okay with an AT, fuel economy is just as good as a manual in todays vehicles. But really disturbed about getting rid of the dipstick, want your dealer to check your fluid, and most of them can't even do this right. If they check it hot, losing fluid, and don't have the time to let it cool. If they even check it at all.
> 
> ...


nick, I agree with you if we can't check the automatic transmission fluid that sucks. But yikes you sometimes worry about possible issues that rarely if ever happen. It is assumed and expected if you drive any car with an automatic transmission when finished driving to put the car in PARK not neutral and set the parking brake. 

I don't think putting gasoline or windshield fluid in the transmission happens often either, if it has a dip stick just pull it out and give it a visual and smell test. If you purchase a new car, no one will have been messing with transmission whether it has a dipstick or not.

Respectfully quit worry about stuff that almost never happens. In today's environment with transmissions, the major advantage of buying a manual is the cost savings of around $1000 it costs for an automatic, other than that there isn't any cost savings anymore for the most part, fuel economy is with one mpg, who cares. Plus many folks don't know how to drive a manual, so if you don't drive the car till it dies, the resell market is much smaller.

i am 51 years old, I can't ever recall any of my cars getting bumped when parked in my 35 years of driving. I am quite certain in my driving of at least 750k miles, it just hasn't happened yet, if it does my life will be fine and I would argue yours will be too. Smiles.

if you lived in a large city like NYC your put in neutral and set parking brake might be a good idea, was there recently and the parking sucks and I see very nice cars have a rubber bump per guards on both bumpers, I guess a little bump and grind is normal there. You live in Wisconsin home of good beer and cheese curds. I doubt it happens often there, it is possible but not likely.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Gather the criteria to become an adjuster is to be able to tell whether a vehicle is totaled or not and able to read a NADA or a Kelly Blue Book.

After looking a their numbers, not even close to the real world with prices, and this is after some 60 odd years. Either pick these numbers out of a hat or getting more modern using a random number generator. Not in the best of moods right now. 

Did show them some real numbers, kind of ignored those.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Insurance is a for-profit business. It's not a charity or the government that gives away free money. They make money by not paying it out. 

Want to get really upset? Just ask for the numbers on your '31 Buick. Talk about a return on your initial investment!


----------



## aldonorm (Dec 7, 2014)

I was rear ended in my '11 Cruze last year. Both quarter panels were replaced at a cost of $7500. It hurt my pride more than anything. Yours is far worse than mine was. Thing is...mine did not rattle and squeak even while damaged. I am glad your wife is ok.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

NickD said:


> Gather the criteria to become an adjuster is to be able to tell whether a vehicle is totaled or not and able to read a NADA or a Kelly Blue Book.


I would assume just like if your trading your car in they go by blackbook value, not bluebook. That means your going to get a lower value than what you might expect because its wholesale pricing. Might get more money if you say you could not replace the car with an identical used one for the value offered.

NADA Guide vs. Black Book vs. Kelley Blue Book - Autoblog


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Took off my License plates, and dropped the keys off as instructed because of some kind of storage fee. Now wondering where they are going to move my Cruze to. Sure can't sell it, still have the title.

Least with my new battery in the car, it started after a week, can't say the same thing about the one they put into it. First thing I saw on the DIC, airbag was deployed, sure didn't see any deployed air bags. Claim they have ten of these things, do they even work? Was never any airbag error codes, but if you know these codes, a bad joke anyway, either a complete open or a complete short.

Engine did start right away, but the check engine light was on, didn't bother to read the codes, but that is way up front. Tried to open the trunk to get my spare tools out, really jammed in tight, so said the heck with it.

Ha, remember someone hit my rear bumper with a shopping cart or something, put a small scratch in the paint. Took me a week to build that up with touch up paint, sanded smooth with 2,500 grit sandpaper and power buffed it so was undetectable. Wonder why I did that for?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

IndyDiesel said:


> Well at least it's a diesel. Beaver in a big rig. Wow that's pretty hot. 10-4 Good Buddy.


i dont think you understand what good buddy means


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Opposing insurance company is getting a letter in the mail today, with their check and unsigned release. Don't even have to sign the release, cashing that tiny check is all that is required.

The amount of that check is not even enough to see a doctor for two minutes, to be told, you have a virus, drink plenty of liquids and get some rest. Must think we are stupid. 

And really don't have to screw around with his insurance company, will for a bit, but already been around the block a couple of time, will just take this guy to court for a fair settlement. 

Want to get ahead with promotions in the insurance field, just learn how to pay very low claims or none at all.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

NickD said:


> Opposing insurance company is getting a letter in the mail today, with their check and unsigned release. Don't even have to sign the release, cashing that tiny check is all that is required.
> 
> The amount of that check is not even enough to see a doctor for two minutes, to be told, you have a virus, drink plenty of liquids and get some rest. Must think we are stupid.
> 
> ...


nick, I haven't had an accident as severe as yours, doesn't your insurance company represent you in this situation? Every minor accident I have had my insurance took care of my stuff with one exception and that settlement was less than $1000 and I took care of it and they told me if I had any issues they would assist.

when I had issues there was two settlements, one for cost of repairs for my car, second was medical bills and pain and suffering. The car should not be a huge issue, the medical bills and other takes longer to ensure your wife is ok and I never signed off on that till I was comfy all medical issues were addressed and could sign off.

wish you and your wife the best.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Good thing I have a son that is an expert in insurance, not only to return those checks and release, but also to write VOID on the checks. They have been known to forge the name and claimed you cashed them relieving them of all. Son also knows this insurance company, says do not sign any releases for two years!

Wife said the woman that called her was very sweet and understanding, of course she is, she is trying to screw you to the wall!

Wife doesn't want anything to do with vehicle settlement, said she doesn't have to, car is in my name, and I have all the time in the world. Would be a different story if we only had one car, and was dead broke, have a couple of bucks and three other vehicles to drive.

I contacted our insurance company for backup, but turning out to be more of a hindrance then help. Their adjust lied to me, got so angry scared the living crap out of that guy, afraid to meet with me now, I do not like dirty rotten liars. Have the option on not dealing with insurance companies at all, know the culprit, his finances, and history, may just take him to court.

All I am asking for is a fair settlement, not a cent more, and have deducted the time and use we have gotten out of this car. If they want to play tough, can also play this game, but very disgusted it has to be this way. Why can't people be fair and honest? How do they sleep at night?


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Unfortunately finding honest people in today's world is more difficult by the day. My other job hated me because I refused to sell chinease Fluke multimeter knock offs for the price of an authentic Fluke. Told my employer if I'm willing to lie to the customers, then I'm willing to lie to them. They had nothing to say back


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

iKermit said:


> Unfortunately finding honest people in today's world is more difficult by the day. My other job hated me because I refused to sell chinease Fluke multimeter knock offs for the price of an authentic Fluke. Told my employer if I'm willing to lie to the customers, then I'm willing to lie to them. They had nothing to say back


There's fluke forgeries on the market???


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Tomko said:


> There's fluke forgeries on the market???


Unfortunately there is a ton of Chinese forgeries in the US market place, talk about lack of consumer protection, electronics, appliances, tools, automotive parts, etc.

Seems to be also lack of consumer protection in the insurance market as well.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

NickD said:


> Good thing I have a son that is an expert in insurance, not only to return those checks and release, but also to write VOID on the checks. They have been known to forge the name and claimed you cashed them relieving them of all. Son also knows this insurance company, says do not sign any releases for two years!
> 
> Wife said the woman that called her was very sweet and understanding, of course she is, she is trying to screw you to the wall!
> 
> ...


Good luck nick, done reading the thread. When your dealing with the other insurance company it is fine to try and get a fair settlement, I would as well. But being critical when someone is nice to your wife and understanding and then saying they are trying to screw you to the wall is I think isn't very fair. Would you prefer they be rude? Anyways, hope you get what you are looking for.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Tomko said:


> iKermit said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately finding honest people in today's world is more difficult by the day. My other job hated me because I refused to sell chinease Fluke multimeter knock offs for the price of an authentic Fluke. Told my employer if I'm willing to lie to the customers, then I'm willing to lie to them. They had nothing to say back
> ...


Yeah...Fluke, BK Precision, Extech lol...name it and there is. To think they are so strict as far as selling to x country and how much to sell it for but they lose sight of that.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Every accident I've been in was always the other person's fault, as it is here, and mine were always swiftly taken care of, only issue is them wanting to charge me for a rental because I'm under 25 (which is BS) because their insurance should cover it regardless, and we always fought that until they said fine we'll do it. 

I totaled a nearly brand new vehicle because someone else ran a red light and I hit them, was obviously ruled as their fault, and the car I was in was replaced with a newer model (and completely different) car within 3 weeks.

Whatever insurance company this drunk driver has that hit your wife must be giving you the run around, it's possible to have these things worked out quickly and fairly, so I'm not sure why they're being difficult.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Some simple facts, police report state road construction as the site, never mention, some hit those large orange barrels that were blocking the right of way was the reason my wife had to slow down. She was also doing around 25 mph when hit.

Son was rear ended stop at a cross walk at his university with many students crossing, hit by a drunk that fortunately had State Farm insurance, no arguments, no problems, was also injured, did try to trick him into signing an injury release, paid for the full damage done to his vehicle.

The insurance companies we are dealing with and I am going to name names, is Progressive and American Family.

I have never dealt with Progressive before, but my son warned me about them, barely six days went by and trying to trick us into signing an injury release for 750 bucks, wife isn't even done yet with medical. Regarding our vehicle sure you saw these Liberty Mutual commercials where they are trying to get by paying you 3/4's the value of your car, Progressive is trying to get by with less than 2/3's. This is the problem.

Already dealt with American Family, they rather pay attorneys $50,000 to pull every trick in the book to make you look guilty rather than pay a dime in claims. 


Can't help but get a little upset.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Never occurred to me that Chevy leaving off that "2" in front of the LT would be a problem. Sure became a part of this problem.

Its not an LT, its a 2LT! So why doesn't it say its a 2LT? How does one answer this?


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Body wise what is the difference between LT and 2LT. I typically just go by what wheels are on the car to judge the difference.


----------



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

Patman said:


> Body wise what is the difference between LT and 2LT. I typically just go by what wheels are on the car to judge the difference.


Nothing on the body will tell you besides the 17" wheels. Only stepping up to an LTZ will add chrome accents across the car. Stepping up to a 2LT I know gave heated leather seats and rear disk brakes.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Body wise, not much more difference between a Cruze, Lexus, Cadillac, or any other 4 door sedan type vehicle, all designed to crush in an impact.

Price wise based on 2012 Cruzes can be over a $5,000 price difference between a bard bones LT and a fully equipped 2LT, ha, lets go with the bare bones price.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

A really sweet concerned woman from Progressive calls my wife, we are very concerned about helping you with your medical bills and are going to send you some money.

So a check for $250.00 comes in with fine print on the back, cashing this check relieves Progressive of all future liability. Was also that legal release agreement that asked her to sign. With a big black marker pen wrote VOID on that check put everything back in a self address envelope and sent it back.

Wife received a message on her cell phone asking her, they are wondering why she did this. Haven't got back to them yet.

Ha, any suggestions as how she should respond? Can think of many not so nice ones, but perhaps, isn't this just a bit premature? We didn't even get the bills in yet, and she has even more appointments.

My son took in my 2 year old grandson in with a fever, and already met their family deductible. Under this new "affordable" healthcare act, for that very short visit my son was hit with a $455.00 bill, because my grandson hasn't met his deductible yet. No need to say my son was teed off. 

Wife had a complete body scan done, have a feeling that would be slightly more than $455.00. Do you think this will cost us $456.00?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Had to look this up, because the law and insurance companies were all using different acronyms for the same thing. Is a crime, have the option to bypass dealing with crooked insurance agents and just going after a civil suit against this drunken driver. Sure did a darn good job of messing up our life, but then would have to deal with a crooked attorney.

With five other such so-called accidents, been able to settle these myself in small claims court, prepared, facts, zero emotions over the last 30 or so years to get a fair settlement. But small claims court has a $10,000.00 limit, this is more. g

Gather these courts never heard about inflation. Did you know the average cost of a new vehicle has increased by a factor of four over the last 30 years? New Cruze in 1985 would have cost about 6,000 bucks!

The following are the most common acronyms used for drunk driving in the U.S:


 *DUI* (_d_ riving _u_ nder the _i_ nfluence: approximately thirty states use this acronym alone or in combination with other acronyms)
 *DUII*(_d_ riving _u_ nder the _i_ nfluence of _i_ ntoxicants: OR)
 *DUIL* (_d_ riving _u_ nder the _i_ nfluence of _l_ iquor: MI)
 *DWAI* (_d_ riving _w_ hile _a_ bility _i_ mpaird: NY, CO)
 *DWI* (_d_ riving _w_ hile _i_ ntoxicated: TX, NC, LA, NY, MO, NM, KY, AK, AR, MN, NJ)
 *DWUI* (_d_ riving _w_ hile _u_ nder the _i_ nfluence: WY)
 *OMVI* (_o_ perating a _m_ otor _v_ ehicle _i_ ntoxicated: OH)
 *OUI/OVUI* (_o_ perating _u_ nder the _i_ nfluence/_o_ perating a _v_ ehicle _u_ nder the _i_ nfluence: MA, ME, RI)
 *OUIL* (_o_ perating _u_ nder the _i_ nfluence of _l_ iquor: NJ, MI)
 *OWI/OVWI* (_o_ perating _w_ hile _i_ ntoxicated/_o_ perating a _v_ ehicle _w_ hile _i_ ntoxicated: MI, WI, IA)
 *UBAL*(_u_ nlawful _b_ lood _a_ lcohol _l_ evel: many states)


----------

